# Question about The Type (a) core Type (d) combo cube.



## 36duong (Jun 22, 2008)

I was just wondering, do you use a new nylon type (a) core or an old type (a) core. I wanted to know because I need to decide whether to order from C4Y or 9spuzzles.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, i used a old type core in my type D cubes and it's fantastic. I have no experience with the new cores though...


----------



## Uberdad (Jun 22, 2008)

I have the new yellow nylon core in my type D ( all ordered from cubefans/cube4you ), and after lubing I am pleased with the results. Nice and crispy with a comforting clackly noise. It may well become my speed cube when I put some cubesmith stickers on it. But it has to compete with my nicely worn in tiled yuga for that


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 22, 2008)

nylon cores are betterIMO


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 23, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> nylon cores are betterIMO



And how would you like to back that up?


----------



## 36duong (Jun 24, 2008)

What's your experience Luke?? I'm hoping shadowpartner's right, then I can get a type (e) and (f) cube and only have to die once from shipping costs.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 24, 2008)

36duong said:


> I was just wondering, do you use a new nylon type (a) core or an old type (a) core. I wanted to know because I need to decide whether to order from C4Y or 9spuzzles.



I have 6 types D's, 1 black one with the old type a core which is better then my other black one with the new core, but 9s doesn't have type d's anyway? Unless your talking about yugas? They are different cubes, type d's are way better. So to sum it up, type D cube with old type a core


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 24, 2008)

(Photos taken by martijn_cube)

Left: New type screws
Right: Old type screws






Left: New type core
Right: Old type core





I believe the success of the A+D hybrid mod is to use *old* type core in the type D. Back when I first read martijn_cube's original idea on the hybrid, I happened to have an old type A and a fresh type D on hand to try it. So I immediately tried out the mod, and it was indeed amazing. 

Unfortunately I don't have that cube at the moment, and all my subsequent trials have been with the *new* type A cores which don't quite seem to compare to the feeling of the original version. Now I'm wanting to get a few old type A cores to try it again, but it so happens that you can't order old A cores on c4you! You can only get the entire old type A cube for ~$7USD...


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 24, 2008)

WAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

yuga and type d's are different?

=[ dude i got yugas*crys for wasting 15$*


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 25, 2008)

It's the same thing...


----------

